# I get chills and hot flashes



## 18059 (Jul 14, 2005)

When i get sick i get the chills or my face turns really red and i get flushed,and I too have days when i can eat something one day and the next time feeling safe eat it and get really sick,mine is stress related and boy the stress in this household is over the top,somedays i wish this would just do me in, so at least my kids would get my life insurance.I get sick so i can't work full time,and would love to so i could get out of this loveless poisness marraige, and take my kids out of it. my son is not doing well and is starting to hate his father more and more, just waiting for the fallout.I want to sell the house and get out, but we have to wait until may because of a pre pament penalty, and we just declared bankruptcy so my car is going to go soon, so now i have to find a cheap car to drive and that should be so non stressful seeing as my husband has not started his new job yet.i want out and have nowhere to go.


----------

